

Startup to IPO: Why Few Companies Make the Leap and What We Can Learn from Them - vincentchan
http://scale.cc/2009/07/05/startup-to-ipo-why-few-companies-make-the-leap-and-what-we-can-learn-from-them-part-1/

======
theoneill
Misleading comparisons + empty truisms, rendered in Jakob Nielsen's sales-
letter page style. The combination makes my head spin.

~~~
vincentchan
Hi theoneill, thanks so much for your comment. I don't mean to create a sales-
letter page style and I also understand this research was not professionally
conducted. Probably has a lot of statistic errors. Yet I don't mean to imply
any causation based on my research. I just want to share my findings with
people who have a strong passion in entrepreneurship. If my post has offended
you in anyway, please accept my apologies.

